# How long would it take to ride a wheelie?



## TerrorOnWheels (May 4, 2004)

I'm just frustrated as all hell. Never really been in to stunts before and I am starting to learn. I can wheelie about 15 feet and make a few adjustments, but I just can't seem to get past that without droppin' the front to soon or falling off to the side. What suggestions does anyone have that may help make it easier to learn, besides just practicing  I'm starting the wheelie at a casual walking pace or maybe a little faster sometimes. I figured out that it's much easier to bring the wheel up slow because it allowed me a little more control and time to figure out what to do. How long did it take some of you guys to wheelie to the grocery store and back? L8


----------



## ryde2live (May 25, 2004)

well ime sorry to say theres no magic trick to it. what i find works for me is be at the point of balence where your almost falling back pedaling slowly with your finger ready to pounce on the rear brake if u start to fall back. but this is just what works for me not saying there is any wright or wrong way to do it just do whatever feels right


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

try and keep your speed down when your first learning. Pedal if your falling forward and lean back a little, and if your falling back, lean forward and stop/slow down your pedaling.


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

If you start to fall back, just grab the rear brake, dont try leaning forward...


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

I never touch my brake when im wheelieing. I figure I will develop better balance without the brakes(and the fact that i have a bump in my rim so it will grab so i cant brake consistently  ).


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Everything counts when you're wheeling..mouve your @$$ up and down and side to side to get the balance...and the rear brake helps a lot....


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

the way i learned is to stare at an object in front of you and just ride a wheelie towards it. it helps having a still object to ride towards. keep a finger on the back brake in case you start going backwards too far. also, they're easier on a slight incline.


----------



## Baddcog (Jun 6, 2004)

Full Speed Ahead  

It's easier to keep balance at speed. Plus "kicking" your pedals to keep the front up is easier in the big ring. You can also drag the brakes more for modulation.


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

I tend to do them in 2-3 or somethin like that for chainrings. Start on an incline, going uphill, so its easier to get balance. Im tellin ya, keep ahold of that brake, best advice ever.


----------



## TerrorOnWheels (May 4, 2004)

I've kinda gotten past the point to where the back brake saves my back from breaking. I've had a couple of loops when I was really getting the balance going, didn't even know what hit me it happened so fast. I guess I'll just keep trying. Sometimes, I have the crappiest days where I can barely do a wheelie and some days I'll do em' for 30 feet. Damn, some of the guys I've seen wheelie make it look sick easy. Punks


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

In the past 3 weeks of wheelieing for prob an hour a day, I've looped out back and landed on my feet a few times when i first pull up the wheelie. Besides that, theres only been once where ive really started to fall back and wished i had grabbed my brakes. I stabbed my thigh with the front of my seat trying to shift my weight forward.

And I read that a sitting down wheelie is easier than standing up. I disagree with this, but try both ways. 

Try and get to the balance point within your first full pedal revolution or so.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

*Practice*



TerrorOnWheels said:


> I'm just frustrated as all hell. Never really been in to stunts before and I am starting to learn. I can wheelie about 15 feet and make a few adjustments, but I just can't seem to get past that without droppin' the front to soon or falling off to the side. What suggestions does anyone have that may help make it easier to learn, besides just practicing  I'm starting the wheelie at a casual walking pace or maybe a little faster sometimes. I figured out that it's much easier to bring the wheel up slow because it allowed me a little more control and time to figure out what to do. How long did it take some of you guys to wheelie to the grocery store and back? L8


I can wheelie for just about as long as I want. Start out by doing them up slight grades or hills. Use higher gears and learn to feather your brakes. Start off by feathering your brakes with two wheels on the ground, enough to touch but not stop. Then pull up and begin to pedal. If you feel like you are going to go backwards, pull a tad bit harder. If you feel like you are going to drop the wheel release the brake totally. You will learn with practice. Seat height plays a big part in it too.

Beau


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

*big tire*

get a big rear tire. i think that helps alot. the big tire will help you control the right/left motion when you get going. 
also keep a finger on the brake or else you'll be sorry. and keep at it. nothing turns heads like a 25mph wheelie/manual down a big hill on campus. the ladies love it. ha ha ha.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Speed is your friend (besides, you'll roll farther) I like to pull up into a wheelie around 25 mph on a slight downhill and just go for blocks. A very slow wheelie (although it's fun to come to a complete stop/stall and hold it at stop lights) is harder to keep up because when your front wheel stops spinning you lose the gyroscopic effect and the bike will require a lot more input to keep it from flopping over to one side. Test this by stopping your front wheel with the brake while riding a wheelie- whoah there!
It's all practice, no magic. Stick with it and use the rear break to feather/correct. I have my index finger trained to hover over the rear lever anytime the front it up. Stick with it, you get it dailed.


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

manuals are a whole different story. I have wheelied about 3 km up a mountain range in AUS, but can't go more than about 15ft doing a manual. I hate those guys that make it look so easy


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

gigamanx said:


> manuals are a whole different story. I have wheelied about 3 km up a mountain range in AUS, but can't go more than about 15ft doing a manual. I hate those guys that make it look so easy


I know! Same sweetspot, just another bag of tricks. I havent practiced enough, but manuals are my next thing. It's all in the legs, they say.


----------



## TerrorOnWheels (May 4, 2004)

gigamanx said:


> manuals are a whole different story. I have wheelied about 3 km up a mountain range in AUS, but can't go more than about 15ft doing a manual. I hate those guys that make it look so easy


What is a manual? Yes, I'm still learning the terms.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

A manual is when you ride on your back wheel without pedaling, try it, its super hard.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey I'm one of those "punks" (45mph manuals for a mile or so).
I'd say the single most important factor when it comes to ease or difficulty in wheelies or manuals is bike set up.
Short stem
Bars rotated back toward rider. (loosen stem, get in normal riding position, pull back, tighten stem)
Low seat
Short chainstays (16" is short, over 17" is difficult to get the front end up)

Most people don't get their butt down and back far enough. It should almost touch the rear tire.
Keep your arms totally straight and locked. Throw your weight back to pop the front up. Bending your arms will quickly tire you out, harder to keep balance too.
Look straight ahead, stare at an object far ahead of you and head straight for it.
Keep your brake performance consistant, never grabby. Your brake will save you.
Here's my urban manualling machine, Mountain Cycle Rumble S/1 singlespeed with 6" fork.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

twisted, your my hero


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

eman said:


> twisted, your my hero


'Comes with the job, son. It's what I do.


----------



## TerrorOnWheels (May 4, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> 'Comes with the job, son. It's what I do.


Twisted, thanks for gracing our presence 

I'm doing these on my Bullit and it seems way easier to find the balance point them my one POS hardtail(Trek ugh) Today was a good day of wheelies. Actually to the point where I'm able to pull it up into the wheelie and ride it without touching the rear brake. Gee, this is fun why haven't I learned it before? Oh yea, it seems to take a lot of time to get good at them. Hats off to tha mofo's who can do em' nice  Thanks for tips guyz 

Can't wait to start turning while wheeling


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

TerrorOnWheels said:


> Twisted, thanks for gracing our presence
> 
> I'm doing these on my Bullit and it seems way easier to find the balance point them my one POS hardtail(Trek ugh) Today was a good day of wheelies. Actually to the point where I'm able to pull it up into the wheelie and ride it without touching the rear brake. Gee, this is fun why haven't I learned it before? Oh yea, it seems to take a lot of time to get good at them. Hats off to tha mofo's who can do em' nice  Thanks for tips guyz
> 
> Can't wait to start turning while wheeling


Take the advice I posted and practice, practice, practice. I got really good at 'em because I would practice wheelies and manuals when I was too busted up to go out to the jump and drop trails. That seems to be quite often lately. Try them at every opportunity on every ride. Try track stands at every stop light, this helps balance and also makes you a stronger, better rider. Oh, one more thing, try to step up to manuals. Pedal wheelies sometimes look kinda silly. I never pedal anymore, not even a little kick, looks sweet but takes practice. 
Anyone can learn. I was the worst, couldn't do it more than a few feet at first. 
Now I call it effortless, low impact freeriding.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't think the bike matters at all, its the brakes. Hydro Disc modulation helps a lot. When I worked at a bike shop I could wheelie the comfort bikes just as good as my own rides. If you have access to a wheel chair it is basically the same idea- finding the balance point. I can manual a wheelchair forever on a smooth downhill. Wheelies are much easier sitting down, I prefer a mid range seat height, but possible in any setting. A manual is easier standing up because you have to move forward and backward since your not pedaling (try to stop pedaling in the middle of a wheelie and manual sitting down- its tough- at least for me). Tire size doesn't matter, sometimes you will feel a difference in tread patterns- pulling. Once you get a hang of wheelies I have found that going downhill is actully easier, and its fun pumping dips and humps in the terrain. If you gain too much speed, you can lean really far back and drag the brakes, just like a wheelchair and dragging your hands on the rims.
Now bunny hops to manuals (btw- learning manuals will help you get the ups when bunny hopping) onto a ledge is what I'm working on. I could do it much better on a BMX bike than on my mtb, although now I can do wheelie drop on my mtb betterthan bmx- susp. You really have to pull up the front end in order to keep it up upon landin on the back tire. Now I want to get more into trials - It's some good shyte


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I thought a manual was always off the seat, and sitting a non-pedaling wheelie is called a 'coaster wheelie' I want to learn to manual whoops on a DH or 4X course; you gotta be off the seat. Anyway, as someone said, pedaling a wheelie is not the height of style - I just pedal to save it and roll it whenever I can. I like to roll up to a dead stop and hold it as long as possible at the stoplight- chix dig that!

Wheel on bruthas!


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm working on downhill nose wheelies now but I get almost sideways sometimes pivoting on the headtube....any tips?


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Ask bikesatori. It sounds like he's the expert. Since the bike doesn't matter, try it on a recumbant.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

the bike does matter...my mates and i were waiting at th ebus stop a while back and tried to mono some litlle girls bike with a blown up rear shock and we couldnt get the front more than 4 inches off the ground i swear the bike was im-wheelieable...

im the opposite of ppl...i can manual but cant wheelie...(i allways forget to pedal and brake)

i think im spasticated...

all my mates can wheelie for km on end and i cant i hate em...24" rear wheels are easier to wheelie on...

and twisted and bikesator behave ur selves...mummy doesnt want to have to send u to ur rooms...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> and twisted and bikesator behave ur selves...mummy doesnt want to have to send u to ur rooms...


Hey mummy, what say you live up to your' name (BJ) and join me in my room? 

I know the bike matters because I have lots of bikes and the one I posted above manuals far better than the others.

And just kidding about the BJ, BJ, We all know you English blokes is straight. 

Heh, heh heh funnin' wich ya, m8.

Oop's Australia, huh, OK, your'e fine.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ahahhaha...yes us aussies are straight...about as straight as this line

__________________________________________________________


see straight...i love ur stealth black HT man...its sweet...keep it real man...

DS moutaincycles are ugly as hell tho...but nothings perfect...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> ahahhaha...yes us aussies are straight...about as straight as this line
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Mountain Cycle's ugly? now you've gotten personal. check out my trail bike for "stealth black"


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thats awesome too...i like it...also the stelth black rocks but i shall withdraw my previous statement...all DH and FR mountaincycles are ugly...and im not talking normal ugly im talking like DINGO ugly...

u have 2 sick bikes...no doubt u have a DH bike let me go get a bucket to throw up in then post a pic man...lol 

nothing personal...nothings perfect...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> thats awesome too...i like it...also the stelth black rocks but i shall withdraw my previous statement...all DH and FR mountaincycles are ugly...and im not talking normal ugly im talking like DINGO ugly...
> 
> u have 2 sick bikes...no doubt u have a DH bike let me go get a bucket to throw up in then post a pic man...lol
> 
> nothing personal...nothings perfect...


Saved the best for last!  
Don't even think about saying this is ugly or I'll start bagging on your' "Big ****"


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*OMG its hideous...*

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my bloody eyes! im blind im blind...

dont tell me i found ur soft side man... 

and what about my bit hit...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my bloody eyes! im blind im blind...
> 
> ...


Check the Gorge Games thread.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ok...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Tandems are the easiest. yeah
btw- the only mummy I know of is in a museum.
I never claimed to be the expert on wheelies/manuals, just tryin to give the guy who started the thread some tips on how I learned. 
As for the any bike thing, I don't know about you but I'm not too worried about my skill on a girl's/kids bike, although they can be wheelied if you can fit on'em (manualing is a different story, especially if it has a coaster brake)- the 24in wheel doesn't make it much easier. I can't manual much better on my BMX than my mtb. The next post to pop up will probably claim that the raceface and azonic stickers on their hardcore rig will help your balance when showin for the girlygirls. 
That first "stealth" mountaincycle is pretty hot, but the frame looks exactly like a Gary Fisher Cake. Do they sell those in Aus? As for the monocoque mtcycles, yeah they are definetly stupid dumb looking, but then again, I've never ridden one, so can't pass full judgement.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

dude u just passed judgment on like 5 things...hehehehhehe...

and yes we have those crappy XC bikes in aus...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

I wasn't going to comment but....
I do 12' (actual vert.) drops and 30' road gaps on that so called gary fisher copy.
No Mountain Cycle 9point5's have ever broken. Didn't I hear something about Berrecloth breaking 20 something big hits?
Ask everyone who works at Marzocchi what bikes they ride, you know they can have anything they want.
If we spent our money sponsoring some big name guy instead of paying American workers to build these bikes you'd all want one.
Oh, read some history on Mountain Cycle too, first this, first that, first something else. .
I'm done.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ok buddy...

lol dont get all emotional on me now...i thought ur signature said "educated sarcasm at its finest" dude wouldnt that mean u have a sence of humor...lol cummon  its not the end of the world...

so do u like work for mountain cycle or summin...coz that would explain why u have like 1 for every different occasion...and im sure ur bike is very nice...its just very ugly...and what bikes do Marzocchi ride...one day ill ride one of ur bikes and tell u what i think...(u could allways send me one and save me the trouble...make sure its crome) keep it real buddy...get an early night after having some warm milk and cookies and well continue this in the morning...

and dont lie 1 has to have broken...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Which mtcycle is yours Twisted, or are they both? Is that first one really a beefed up copy of a GaryFisher Cake? I was just commenting on how it looks similar- esp the rearsusp. I thought it was one of the guys from Aus who rode it, thats why I was asking if they sold Fishers there. BTW- I don't know anyone who works at Marzocchi in order to ask them anything, are you saying that because they make forks they get any bike they want free? I'm assuming they ride mtcycles though, since you brought it up. I get the vibe from your post you have to defend your bike a lot. Ride on and chill out- this thread is officially now pointless.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Look again, I posted three of my bikes, all Mountain Cycles, made in Portland, OR.
Me and BJ were just having fun, the only time I'm ever serious with my posts is if someone asks a question that I can help them with. It does annoy me that he was puting down the bike I built or helped make and R&D'd when he is riding a Taiwan bike that rolled out of a shop. But I'm having fun posting, listening to music, and working on my bike at the same time.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

u never answered my question properly...i reckon thats the least u can do seems as its ur fault im now blind...

so if u designed ur bike...then tell me why its better than mine...other than urs being handmade and needing a floating rear brake or does it...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> u never answered my question properly...i reckon thats the least u can do seems as its ur fault im now blind...
> 
> so if u designed ur bike...then tell me why its better than mine...other than urs being handmade and needing a floating rear brake or does it...


I did not design the frame, I do work for the company. Big Hits break, pedal bob, and don't accelerate that well. No bikes like mine have ever broken, it accelerates sweet. Where do you think Specialized came up with the idea of a monocoque bike. Foes Mono's have floaters as do other top of the line dh bikes. Don't get me wrong, I do think you have a nice bike, but if you could have any bike in the world would this be it? Mine is my dream bike, I hand polished the frame and have spent a lot of time on it. Every piece was hand picked, money no object. And I have rode the hell out of it. 
Oh and I did have a fsr bike and have test rode many other bikes so that's why I have reason to think so highly of my bike. Did you see the full spread picture of me in one of your Australian mtb magazines, same picture I use as my avatar.
Anyway it's been fun chatting with you.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*Sick!*

dude is that seriously u...thats awesome...i like see pics of u all the time...thats aweome...uve offically been placed in the "person to respect highly" box...wicked...so do u have any sposorship deals with australians...

ok smart ass... whats a monocoque design...i dunno if i could have any bike i would have urs (i like DEMO9s...VP-Frees...05 V10s...RMXs...RM7s...05 Ironhorses)...id have to ride it...maby u could arrange summin  so if ur bike is so good then why the single pivot design...does it work that well...or are u devoloping some secret new bike in the mean time...

thats awesome uve made it big time...so what do u actually do at mountain cycle...


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow that's cool that you're in those magazines but I gotta jump in and defend the Big Hit. It's a good bike!! It is hand-made and I've never even heard of anyone breaking one (if you do, care to point me to where you found this out?). I don't think the Big Hit in anyones "dream-bike" but look at it, you get a nice fsr bike for sooo cheap. I got my entire Big Hit DH for $1500, that's probably like 1/2 the value of your frame  Oh ya, your bike is sweet, but it looks too much like a trek-y for my liking


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, I didn't know there were THAT many pictures of me. Gotta give props to my friend Karen (car n), Check her photos out at www.karenjohanson.com That picture was taken at Post Canyon at Hood River, OR, dropping off the South Shore. If you have our catalog that's me riding down the long ladder too. 
I'm in charge of quality control for Kinesis USA, Inc. They own Mountain Cycle. I get to test ride the bikes and try to break them. I grew up racing motocross, so I'm not afraid to go big.
A monocoque bike is made from sheets of aluminum that are pressed into the desired shape then welded together to form the bike frame. Just like on the Big Hit. The Mountain Cycle San Andreas was the first mountainbike to do this back in 1990.The big hit is a very popular bike and a lot of people like them. You made a comment about my bike being no good because it's single pivot? I don't understand what your getting at. The Foes and Cannondale are also single pivot, do thet suck too? Motocrossers are single pivot, how 'bout them. With my progressive rising rate linkage paired up to a 5th element shock I'll put my bike up against any others. I had a Norco team dh, basically, arguably the same design as a big hit. 
I think bikes made in Taiwan have no soul. They are thought up by guys in suits then mass produced overseas. I work for a bike company because I love bikes, not because I want to get rich. Hell I barely can pay my bills, but I enjoy it.
Anyway, blah, blah, blah. Bikes are fun you've got a nice bike, I think I've got a nice bike it's been nice talking to you all, now I must sleep. 
Watch for me in Thor Wixom's new video Jib2.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

dude ur in a video too...dam leave some fame for us lil guys...and i asked if it needed a floating rear brake or not assuming the whole single pivot creakes brake jack therefor needing a floating rear brake to fix it or improve it...seems as ur a test rider i assumed ud know weather or not it needed one...so does it and do u have one...and does it fix it or only improve it...

anyway i see pics of u all the time u smart ass...and yes u do have a very very nice bike...id like to try one out and see what there like...the only ever frame ive ridden that would be in the 9.5 s league or whatever it is...was a DH-9 and that was amazing...and yeh i read about how the san andres was the first to do summin like that but its wasnt explained as easily as what u said...

so howd u get to the point ur at coz as a kid i kinda would like to steer myself in the right direction to get where uve sorta got...it would be sick to have my pic in a mag and be a test rider...

envey...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Practice everyday, and eat your vegimite.
My floating disc brake helps, yes.
Oh, I admit I'm not the BEST rider, some friends I ride with are better than me. I'm sure many who read this are much better than me as well. I'm just real good as a test rider since I've ridden so much and able to tell things about different bikes.
See ya,
Tim




and that's how you do a wheelie.


----------



## corndogggy (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't figure out how to keep from going sideways. I could work on my front to back if I could ever figure out how to keep from veering off into a turn to either side shortly after getting the front wheel up. I have no clue how to shift my weight to straighten it back up.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

corndoggy - fight the lean! look in front of you the whole time, steer the handlebar the opposite of the lean, shift your body and try sticking your opposite knee out, while still trying to pedal. When I'm riding w/ friends who are just getting into biking, that is their biggest problem too. You might not get it in a day or two, but thats what you gotta do until you start to get comfortable w/ the balance point and the feel of the bike your riding. Or if you find yourself leaning, you can try to go with the lean and ride a wheelie slightly turning, keep your finger on the r brake to drag if your goin over.

Twisted- got one more question for you. Do you have knee problems? I saw the CTi2 sticker and was wondering if you ride with a brace. I was thinking about getting one for mtb, mx, snowboarding, etc (granted insurance covers it?). I just had ACL and meniscus reconstructive surgery this winter from overclearing a jump and landing in the flats when snowboarding.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

I've got torn acl's in both knees, I can't ride without the cti2's on. They hooked me up with my braces, good guys.
If I may be of help; in trying to remain straight when wheelying try to focus on some object far ahead of you and then head straight for it ( didn't I already say this?).
Time to ride, see ya.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

fair enough...

keep it real dude...


----------



## Warren47 (Jun 6, 2004)

Bout a half year .......i havent even been riding a year yet and i can do em up hills down hills and everything in between and sit down manuals. just make sure u get in more time for "real" riding though cus wheelies is just something to do when theres not a jump in sight (my opinion) Wheelies though is pretty much just another way to get chicks looking lol but for wheelie advice.........just make sure you get em up hi and use the brake wit 1/2 fingers to balance urself out


----------



## TerrorOnWheels (May 4, 2004)

Oh yea, it's been about 2 weeks and I've been practicing every day now. I can easily do 50 feet going nice a slow and do much more when going fast. I'm definately startin' to feel it. Thanks for the help and advice guys!! Really frickin' appreciated, fo sho, much props.

Also, got me a BMX bike the other day. A WTP 4 Seasons. I love that little bike, but boy it wears me out. So far, I gots the hops to about 10 inches and growing daily  

Thanks again bros, much respect.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Dammit! I wish you would've mentioned you were in the market for a BMX rig. I have a WTP thrillseeker that is BUILT, up for sale cheap.


----------



## TerrorOnWheels (May 4, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Dammit! I wish you would've mentioned you were in the market for a BMX rig. I have a WTP thrillseeker that is BUILT, up for sale cheap.


Hey dude, my little bro is looking for a BMX bike but he's broke and the moms and pops won't spring for him, so I'm might still be looking to get a used bike for cheap for him. E-mail me dude: [email protected].


----------



## DHRich (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here's what helped me.........*

Ok, I'm not totally into tricks, I DH. But here's my best advice to wheely-ing longer: Work on manualling first (wheelies while standing and not pedalling). Might sound backwards, but this helped my wheelies wickedly! I'm pretty tall, so I always found wheelies hard. But manualling seems easier. Find a gentle sloped hill (a little coasting speed is best), and gently pull back to the balance point. Here's the key: don't just get your body "back", but rather more "down and back". Before i just reefed the bars and moved back, and it sucked big time. Then I tried getting lower and back.....way better! The lower your centre of gravity the better. Don't forget to feather the brake for safety.
And, it has nothing to do with what bike/brakes setup you have. It's all about practice and skill. A buddy of mine can manual/wheelie forever on his On-one Gimp, and he can get on my Turner DHR and do the same.
It also helps to pick 2 points to wheelie/manual in between. Sidewalk cracks are great. Then just make the two points further and further, until you get to that grocery store.  
Hope this helps


----------



## Nimai (Mar 5, 2004)

*i like the setup.....*

Hey Twisted,

I noticed you ride many Mountain Cycles. Right now I am in the process of building up a Rumble S/1 for some light urban and trail riding here in Boston and would like to ask you a few questions. Please PM me or send an e-mail as I've gots lots of questions to ask you.

Thanks again,
Nimai


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Im having that same side to side problem. I can ride a wheelie anywhere from 10-100 feet depending on the day Im having. One thing that has helped me straighten them out is twisting the handlebars the way I want to go. I used to do this slightly at first, but I found the quicker and more deliberate I made the motion, the more it corrected me.

Im still trying to figure things out, so if anyone else has any tips Im sure we could learn well from them. Im trying to get to the point where I can just turn at will on 1 wheel.


----------



## RigidOne (Feb 8, 2004)

rpl3000 said:


> get a big rear tire. i think that helps alot. the big tire will help you control the right/left motion when you get going.
> also keep a finger on the brake or else you'll be sorry. and keep at it. nothing turns heads like a 25mph wheelie/manual down a big hill on campus. the ladies love it. ha ha ha.


haha dont fall again! "Then I got up and they were impressed" -God

lol!!!!


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

WoW.. I just find this old pics. form when I had my old K2...
Do I need a helmet to do wheelys in the sand...!!?


*Rear brake is a must...


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

via, you were using clipless pedals right?
Ive never seen someone fall on their back in a wheelie on flats. Just curious


----------



## brodie_rider (Jun 27, 2004)

I love wheelieing and manualing (sp?). It is true manualling is a lot harder than wheelieng. I learned first with the seatpost jacked up xc styles so it gives you more leverage to get the front end up. When I was progressing, I lowered the seat bit by bit until it was totally slammed and now I can wheelie until I get tired and shift through the gears as well.

It's all about finding that balance point and learning how to keep it, using your knees flaring them out to the side or tucking them into the frame to keep side-to-side balance. I also rarely use the rear brake now because you can also get off your seat a bit if you're falling back or sit back on and keep your back straight to counter the balance points.

Sometimes if I feel like I'm going to fall flat on my ass I pull the bars really close to my chest and do a coaster wheelie until momentum slows down and the front wheel drops a little bit, then I start pedaling back up again to keep the front higher.

Also I find that it is easier to ride a wheelie in gear 2X6. The higher the gear the further and faster you will go, increasing momentum. 

I hope that made some sense. Happy riding ;P


----------



## FocusRS (Jul 9, 2004)

Would it be any harder to do a wheelie or manual on a full sus than a hard tail?

Im just about to buy a bighit comp and would like to learn manualing.


----------



## brodie_rider (Jun 27, 2004)

I personally find it a bit harder on an FS bike because the balance point varies depending on where the shock is sitting in it's stroke. But then again I haven't had much time to practice on FS bikes especially long travel freeride/dh types. I have a few friends who can manual/wheelie on FS bikes as well as I can on a HT so I think it's typically the same method.


----------



## RigidOne (Feb 8, 2004)

FocusRS said:


> Would it be any harder to do a wheelie or manual on a full sus than a hard tail?
> 
> Im just about to buy a bighit comp and would like to learn manualing.


bighits wheelie gooooooood.


----------



## Wheelie (May 17, 2004)

My favorite riding past time is doing wheelies. You can start by setting your bike up with the saddle a couple of inches lower than normal. This will make the sweet spot a lot more forgiving. It also helps with the side to side swaying issues. As stated, back brake control and setup is super important as well. It's easier to find the sweet spot if you keep your arms fully extended and straight while sitting towards the rear of the saddle and leaning back. I've found that some bikes' geometry makes for easier wheelies but once you get the hang of it, it doesn't matter if it's a full suspension rig of hardtail. I know it doesn't sound fun but the only way to get good is to practice a lot.

Oh yea, get some flat pedals because you will bust a hip learning wheelies while clipped in.


----------

